# NCEES Credential Evaluation - Required Documents



## PeeVee (Feb 7, 2011)

I have my UG from India and Master's from US. I am planning to apply for PE eam on Oklahoma and the State Board requires a credential evaluation by NCEES. When I checked the ncees website, it tells to pay the $400 before they tell you the documents needed for evaluation. I was jsut wondering what are the documents they usually ask for? If they ask for any document that my University do not provide, will they refulnd my $400?

Anyways, if anybody did it already can you please let me know what are the documents they asked for? I expect the Transcript and Syllabus. Do they ask anything else??

Thanks


----------



## consteng (Feb 7, 2011)

PeeVee said:


> I have my UG from India and Master's from US. I am planning to apply for PE eam on Oklahoma and the State Board requires a credential evaluation by NCEES. When I checked the ncees website, it tells to pay the $400 before they tell you the documents needed for evaluation. I was jsut wondering what are the documents they usually ask for? If they ask for any document that my University do not provide, will they refulnd my $400?
> Anyways, if anybody did it already can you please let me know what are the documents they asked for? I expect the Transcript and Syllabus. Do they ask anything else??
> 
> Thanks



NCEES will need the following from your university:

1. Official Transcript

2. Official copy of Diploma

3. Official Course Descriptions (in English) for all the courses listed on the transcript.

Good luck!


----------



## PeeVee (Feb 8, 2011)

consteng said:


> PeeVee said:
> 
> 
> > I have my UG from India and Master's from US. I am planning to apply for PE eam on Oklahoma and the State Board requires a credential evaluation by NCEES. When I checked the ncees website, it tells to pay the $400 before they tell you the documents needed for evaluation. I was jsut wondering what are the documents they usually ask for? If they ask for any document that my University do not provide, will they refulnd my $400?
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Feb 8, 2011)

consteng said:


> NCEES will need the following from your university: 1. Official Transcript
> 
> 2. Official copy of Diploma
> 
> ...


Actually all documents need to be in English and sent directly from your university. This can be a problem if your university is not in English.

They rejected my German degree as not equivalent for lack of social courses (Why would an engineer need math anyway, when you can "talk about it"??) and I heard that often is a problem. So you be prepared to negotiate with your state so they throw in your US master's degree. My state (WI) accepted that.

Depending on the state board rules they either only accept ABET or NCEES approved ones, or they determine what equivalent is (like in my case). this is a common problem for many foreigners since ABET mainly is for undergraduate degrees. Even if you got a Master's from a school that has ABET undergraduate programs. Minnesota accepts Master's degrees if the university jsut has an ABET accredited program. Unfortunately not all states are like that.


----------



## schok108 (Mar 3, 2011)

PEEVEE,

My case is very similar to yours. Would you mind sharing your experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Jonjo (Mar 5, 2011)

PeeVee said:


> I have my UG from India and Master's from US. I am planning to apply for PE eam on Oklahoma and the State Board requires a credential evaluation by NCEES. When I checked the ncees website, it tells to pay the $400 before they tell you the documents needed for evaluation. I was jsut wondering what are the documents they usually ask for? If they ask for any document that my University do not provide, will they refulnd my $400?
> Anyways, if anybody did it already can you please let me know what are the documents they asked for? I expect the Transcript and Syllabus. Do they ask anything else??
> 
> Thanks


PeeVee , same situation for me two years ago but , I assure you...... worth it ! . I start from scrash , first F.E and then P.E.

Yes in my case they ask for Transcript, Syllabus, Engineer license, from my country , take me like couple months put all together , all these papers has send up to USA by the School down in country , it will be money ....., in case your papers are in other languaje you have to translate into English .

Do not disappoint if at the end you have lacking same corses , you always have the option for CLEP those subject .

Good luck PeeVee


----------



## 0036SK (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,

I got my NCEES evaluation summary for my Undergrad degree from India (Civil engineering) and it said I am missing 6 General Education hours. Does this mean my degree is not ABET accredited?

What needs to be done next? 

Please advise.


----------



## ASNATS (Jul 2, 2020)

https://clep.collegeboard.org/exams

Select the required clep exams(2 or 3 exams), confirm the selected exams with NCEES. If approved by NCEES, complete the exam and send the results to NCEES for re-evaluaton.

Once re-evaluated and approved by NCEES, you are eligible to take FE exam.


----------

